# All Points Bulletin reloaded Problem



## Steph-nana (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Community!

Leider kenne ich mich noch nicht so recht hier im Forum aus, doch hoffe ich das ich mit meinem Problem hier richtig bin. 

Seit ein paar Tagen versuche ich vergebens APB reloaded auf meinem PC zum laufen zu bekommen. Ich hab GamersFirst Live heruntergeladen und daraufhin das Spiel. Nachdem ich es erfolgreich installiert hab, öffnet sich der Launcher, der direkt anfängt Patches herunterzuladen. Doch da liegt das Problem. Er lädt mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit von ca 200 bytes/s herunter und nach einiger Zeit bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass ein Problem mit einer "launcher.log" Datei entstanden ist. 
Ich hab bereits mehrmals versucht das Spiel neu zu installieren, aber leider trat der selbe Fehler immer wieder auf. Ich hab dann alle Dateien gelöscht, GamersFirst und den APB Installer neu heruntergeladen und versucht es erneut zu installieren => Selber Fehler. Ich hab daraufhin versucht, den Installer auf meinem Notebook auszuführen. Dort lief alles so wie es laufen soll... Leider kann ich aber mit dem Notebook nicht spielen, da die Hardware zu veraltet ist. Zuletzt hab ich versucht den kompletten Ordner von meinem Notebook auf den PC zu packen, in der Hoffnung das es so funktioniert, da ja nun alle Patches vorhanden sind. 
Dennoch will er 574 MB downloaden, mit einer Geschwindigkeit von ca 200 bytes/s, wobei wieder der Fehler auftritt.

Der Error Report enthält folgende Daten:

C:\Program Files (x86)\GamersFirst\APB Reloaded\Launcher\launcher.log

Meine Firewall hab ich bereits mehrfach überprüft.

Hier sind noch ein paar Infos über meinen PC:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Service Pack 1, 64 Bit
CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core 2,80 GHz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
Grafikspeicher: 2805.09 MB
Grafiktreiber-Version: 8.17.12.6724
Verfügbarer Arbeitsspeicher: 3.999 GB
Verfügbarer Speicher: 356 GB


Es wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! Langsam fällt mir nichts mehr ein, was ich versuchen könnte... 

Grüße,

Steph-nana


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2011)

1. Spiele ab Vista nicht mehr in den Programme-Ordner installieren
2. Starte den Launcher mal als Admin


----------



## Steph-nana (15. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend und danke für die Antwort!

Punkt 2 hab ich schon ausprobiert.
Punkt 1 verstehe ich leider nicht ganz. Soll ich bei der Installation einen anderen Ordner auswählen, oder wie meintest Du das ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2011)

Ja, wähle einen anderen Ordner bei der Installation.


----------



## Steph-nana (15. Mai 2011)

In Ordnung, bin gerade dabei.

Das Patchen dauert aber auch wieder extrem lange, er hat bei 200 kb/s angefangen und ist dann immer weiter abwärts (inzwischen bei 2 kb/s). Genau das hatte ich auch beim ersten mal, als ich versucht hab es zu installieren. Bei ca 11 MB erscheint die Error Meldung. 
Und er braucht laut Launcher 12 Tage zum Patchen ^.^


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2011)

Und was steht im Logfile drin?


----------



## Teal (16. Mai 2011)

Kann auch am SP1 liegen. Nicht alle Anwendungen sind damit kompatibel. Versuche es mal, den Launcher im Kompatibilitätsmodus "Windows 7" laufen zu lassen. Das wäre dann Win7 ohne SP1. Ich habe ebenfalls Win7 x64 allerdings ohne das SP1 und APB Reloaded läuft problemlos.


----------



## Steph-nana (16. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Ich hab das Spiel nun versucht im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu installieren & zu Patchen. Leider ohne eine Verbesserung, die Download Geschwindigkeit beträgt nur ca. 150 bytes/s und er braucht laut Launcher 353 Tage. So lange kann ich nicht warten ^.^ 
Hab das Spiel auch in einem neuen Ordner installiert, wie es mir zuvor geraten wurde. Auch da ist die Download-Geschwindigkeit extrem niedrig, weniger als 5 kb/s, womit er an die 20 Tage beschäftigt ist, laut Launcher. 
An meiner Internetleitung kann das aber nicht liegen, ich kann problemlos andere Sachen downloaden, mit ca 200 kb/s. 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee, was ich tun könnte ? 


*EDIT* Hab es nun hinbekommen! Hab das Spiel auf meinem Vista Notebook installiert, gepatcht und dann alles auf eine externe Festplatte gepackt. Danach dann auf dem PC installiert und den ganzen Ordner in den APB Ordner kopiert und den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Vista SP2 eingestellt. Launcher öffnet sich und der Start-Button bestätigt, dass ich nun spielen kann. 
Danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## Steph-nana (17. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

heute ist anscheinend ein Patch für APB erschienen und ich hab das selbe Problem wie vorher. Extrem langsamer Download (ca. 100 bytes/s), für die er mehrere Tage braucht. Ich verstehe nicht woran das liegen kann...

Hat einer von euch noch eine Idee was ich tun könnte ?

Grüße, 

Steph-nana


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wie die Patches verteilt werden, aber kann es vielleicht an den Servern liegen?


----------



## Steph-nana (17. Mai 2011)

Hmmm ich weiß nicht.. Wenn ich auf meinem Notebook die selben Probleme hätte, dann könnte ich es mir auch vorstellen, doch brauche ich dort zum Patchen nur 10 Minuten. 

Wenn ich alle Daten von meinem Notebook auf den PC packe geht es, aber das kann doch keine Lösung auf Dauer sein, da ich bei jedem Patch den ganzen Ordner rüber ziehen muss, was wirklich nervig ist.

Würde mich über weitere Ideen freuen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Mai 2011)

Firewall, Antivir, Netzwerkeinstellungen (QoS), etc.

Der "einzige" Unterschied zwischen Laptop und PC ist die Windowsversion?


----------



## Steph-nana (18. Mai 2011)

Das hab ich schon alles überprüft, meine Firewall blockt nichts, die Internet Verbindung ist auch in Ordnung. 

Hardware und Betriebssystem unterscheiden sich ^^ Die Hardware auf dem Notebook ist aber schlechter als auf dem PC.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Mai 2011)

Und wenn du mal das SP1 wieder deinstallierst? Ich hab in keinem anderem Forum bisher von solchen Problemen gelesen bzw. (noch) nichts gefunden.


----------



## Steph-nana (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab bereits versucht es im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten mit der Einstellung "Windows 7". Das sollte dann ja ohne SP1 sein, oder ? 
Leider hat sich nichts verbessert. 

Ich wüsste auch gar nicht wie ich das SP1 runter bekomme, geschweige denn nachher wieder drauf ^.^


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Mai 2011)

SP1 kann man unter den Installierten Updates deinstallieren. Installiert wird es dann wieder über das automatische Update.


----------



## Steph-nana (19. Mai 2011)

So, hab es ausprobiert, aber leider immer noch das selbe Problem :-/


----------



## JimJu (20. Oktober 2011)

Hey ich weiss nicht ob du noch hilfe brauchst aber ich hatte das selbe problem. Ich habe einfach mein AntiVir komplett ausgeschaltet und als Administrator ausgeführt. Es hat danach super geklappt.

MfG
   JimJu


----------

